# Retiring in Canada



## tbradnc (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm 50, retired in the USA and considering relocating to Canada permanently with the possibility of becoming a Canadian citizen (likely). 

My main question is can this be easily done?

From what I can gather on the official Canadian immigration website it is rather complicated with various sponsorship and employment programs.

To put it in a nutshell, it would be just me, my wife and about $2.5 million CAD starting from scratch.

Could it be done?


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

You need to go to the immigration website and look into the investor visa. With large amounts of money, anything can be done.


----------

